# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/6/2008



## Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

I missed the actual Wednesday night gatherings a few weeks in a row so I definitely plan to make this one...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2008)

Out :-(


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2008)

Should be there..


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess it depends on my back.... Greg, how are you feeling?


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Greg, how are you feeling?



Shitty. Literally. 

Seriously, I'm better, but pretty washed out. I'll definitely be fine by next week. Actually hoping to head over Saturday night perhaps.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2008)

I should be able to make it


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

So, the Evils, Brian and me so far. Who else is in?


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm a maybe. Depends on the weather and if I can extract myself from my domestic bag of responsibilities.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

It's supposed to rain quite a bit tomorrow (which wouldn't stop me - great bumps) but I hope the mountain doesn't close...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Shitty. Literally.



Way to much info.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Way to much info.....



I'm a new man now though. I turned the corner last Friday. I'm jonesing to ski though - aside from plinking around the hill with my daughter over the weekend I haven't been out in over a week. I would be bummed if they don't open tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm a maybe. Depends on the weather and if I can extract myself from my domestic bag of responsibilities.


 
I'm a no go. My domestic bag just overflowed. My wife set-up a Dr's appointment for one of my son's at 4:15 pm tomorrow. I'll have to watch the other one. Maybe next week?!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 5, 2008)

Please be sure to come out soon again, beetle. It was fun skiing with you


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

Closed today:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Closed today:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/



Wow, when I checked this morning they said they'd be open.  Maybe it was the day before's info, I didn't check all that closely...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

If they close tomorrow I'm going anyway.  Bring your hiking boots and headlamps...


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If they close tomorrow I'm going anyway.  Bring your hiking boots and headlamps...


And your swim trunks.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If they close tomorrow I'm going anyway.  Bring your hiking boots and headlamps...



I'm friggin' major jonesin'. I haven't even skied the new bumps yet. I pray they open, at least for the night session. Rain bumps rule.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If they close tomorrow I'm going anyway.  Bring your hiking boots and headlamps...



Not surprised to see that Mohawk is closed today as well.  They are closed tomorrow too.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Not surprised to see that Mohawk is closed today as well.  They are closed tomorrow too.



It's not looking too good for tomorrow...


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's not looking too good for tomorrow...


Today is just a warm-up (no pun intended).  Tomorrow is supposed to bring heavier rain and warmer temps.  Sorry guys.  This sucks.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Please be sure to come out soon again, beetle. It was fun skiing with you


Thanks, I had a good time! Was really hoping to get out tomorrow night in the soft hero bumps after building-up good ski karma last time in the icy troughs of NE.. Suppose to go back to winter weather next week.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 941 AM EST TUE FEB 5 2008
> 
> ...



Boy oh boy. Is that not a major kick in the balls or what? :roll:

The rain doesn't concern me, but a closure does. This sucks. Maybe we can get Chris to flip the lights on Nor'easter and we can just hike it...


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

The rain seems to be mostly done for this afternoon. I was going to make a go of it tonight if they reopen for the night session, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> The rain seems to be mostly done for this afternoon. I was going to make a go of it tonight if they reopen for the night session, but it doesn't look like it.


No offense, but I'm kind of happy I don't need to go up there tonight to work.  I'm tired!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe we can get Chris to flip the lights on Nor'easter and we can just hike it...



Shhhh... Don't tell anyone, but I know where the light switch is.... Unfortunately it turns on the lights for that whole half of the mountain at once...


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Shhhh... Don't tell anyone, but I know where the light switch is.... Unfortunately it turns on the lights for that whole half of the mountain at once...



Nobody would notice.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


> _*Updated*: February 6, 2008, 6:19 am_
> 
> *CLOSED TODAY DUE TO INCLEMENT
> WEATHER*


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

Ultra-suck. We're taking one for the team, I guess.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

This sucks!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> This sucks!!!


But you still look pretty excited about it! 








I agree, it sucks.  Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

severine said:


> But you still look pretty excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!

No, that's my sad dance.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> LOL!
> 
> No, that's my sad dance.....



Maybe this better represents how you feel about the situation:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

Greg wins potd. Period.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

The scary part is; that's not the only picture of a storm trooper on the crapper out there...

(Yes I've spent a little too much time looking for storm trooper images on Google...  )


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 6, 2008)

Or how about doin the Storm Trooper Sunshine Dance!!:wink:


----------

